# building a splitter - Recommendation on a pump?



## iamspt (Jan 28, 2008)

I am building a splitter from parts and other goodies. I have access to Mcmaster Carr and get really good discounts there (wife)... can someone tell me which one of their pumps would be suitable...thanks


----------



## triptester (Jan 28, 2008)

The 2-stage pumps are the most practicable for the average log splitter.They allow for the use of small engine and are the most cost effective. The GPM of the pump will be determined by the cylinder bore size and the speed or cycle times wanted.
With 2-stage pumps 5.5 hp. min. req. for 11 gpm pump.
8 hp. with 16 gpm pump.
11 hp. with 22 gpm pump.

Single stage pumps will require 2-2 1/2 hp. per gallon of pump flow at 3000 psi.
The average 2-stage pump setups are;
11 gpm pump with 4" bore cylinder
16 gpm pump with 5" bore cylinder
Faster combos are;
16 gpm with 4" bore
22 gpm with 5" bore
Very fast combos are;
22 gpm with 4" bore
28 gpm with 5" bore

Using a more powerful engine than required to operate a particular pump will not make the splitter more powerful, it will only consume more fuel.

There are only two manufacturers of 2-stage pumps in the US . The most common is Haldex/Barnes. The other is MTE which is usually only found on bottom end splitters. There is a Chinese clone that is just hitting the US market that looks the same but has an aluminum body.


----------



## Mike Van (Jan 28, 2008)

Just for the heck of it, check Northern Tool & also Surplus Center against your discount at Mcmaster - I do buy from M-C & Grainger sometimes, I feel their prices are really high though.


----------



## blackdoggy (Jan 28, 2008)

A two stage might be the norm for splitters due to the ability to use a small engine to run the pump but for cost reduction go with a single stage Dynamic gear pump from northern tool. I did a check a little while back and the Dynamic gear pump is technically more powerful than a more expensive two stage pump. Your GPM is only half of what you need to look at when buying a log splitter pump GPM is your speed but what will do the splitting is the cubic inch of the pump. If you go to the Haldex site and download a manual on the two stage barnes pumps they sell and download a copy of dynamics's gear pump book and you will see that the 11 GPM two stage actually runs several GPM less than the 11 GPM stated. The dynamic model GP-F20 will run more GPM per minute and a higher CI than almost any two stage pumps. Another way to look at it if you have the manuals is a $100 dynamic pump will meet or beat the $120 barnes pump.


----------



## gtstang462002 (Jan 28, 2008)

blackdoggy said:


> A two stage might be the norm for splitters due to the ability to use a small engine to run the pump but for cost reduction go with a single stage Dynamic gear pump from northern tool. I did a check a little while back and the Dynamic gear pump is technically more powerful than a more expensive two stage pump. Your GPM is only half of what you need to look at when buying a log splitter pump GPM is your speed but what will do the splitting is the cubic inch of the pump. If you go to the Haldex site and download a manual on the two stage barnes pumps they sell and download a copy of dynamics's gear pump book and you will see that the 11 GPM two stage actually runs several GPM less than the 11 GPM stated. The dynamic model GP-F20 will run more GPM per minute and a higher CI than almost any two stage pumps. Another way to look at it if you have the manuals is a $100 dynamic pump will meet or beat the $120 barnes pump.



I am running a haldex 11 GMP two stage pump on a 3.5 horse honda... Can run all day on one tank of gas...


----------



## blackdoggy (Jan 28, 2008)

Yes you might run a larger engine but you will be able to do more than just run a splitter for instance you would be able to run a hydraulic winch.


----------



## gtstang462002 (Jan 28, 2008)

I am reaching max pressure with 3.5HP. I can put the knottiest peice of wood on the splitter and just hold the valve until she slowly guillotine the knots in the wood or split.


----------



## cpschevy (Dec 5, 2009)

triptester said:


> The 2-stage pumps are the most practicable for the average log splitter.They allow for the use of small engine and are the most cost effective. The GPM of the pump will be determined by the cylinder bore size and the speed or cycle times wanted.
> With 2-stage pumps 5.5 hp. min. req. for 11 gpm pump.
> 8 hp. with 16 gpm pump.
> 11 hp. with 22 gpm pump.
> ...



Just bought one of these and they are cast iron body not aluminum also says made in USA,dont know if it is true but thats what is says on box.


----------



## Axlerod74 (Jul 16, 2012)

Anyone here running a MTE pump on their splitter. Looking at ordering a 2 stage 16 GPM pump and see that MTE is US made. :msp_smile:


----------



## triptester (Jul 16, 2012)

MTE was the second most commonly used splitter pump before the imports started to flood the market. They are considered a reliable pump.


----------



## Zeus103363 (Jul 16, 2012)

I actually just got my new 16 gpm pump in last week. I ordered it from northern tool. Says its a Haldex, but it says concentrex on the pump itself. Looks good quality. Hope it runs for years to come. The pump is going with a 250 cc Briggs (8-9 hp) and a 4" bore cylinder.


----------



## pdhowell (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a MTE pump on my splitter, used it for years, and have the relief pressure set at 3000 psi. I have had beam problems, needed reinforcing, but no pump issues at all.

Both Haldex/Barnes and MTE pumps are made in Rockford, Illinois.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm with Blackdoggy on this one, and have run a single stage pump with a Honda GX200 for years, 26+ years. A couple things, none of which I know as fact, but hunches.  Single stage pumps last longer and are rebuildable, if that is a factor for you. The single stage is faster than the second, kick down and do the work, stage of a two stage pump. And isn't the pump in second stage for most of the power stroke? The speed rating seem to be 'unloaded speed' ratings, and the force ratings are second stage 'loaded Ton' ratings. To limit the unloaded return stroke to 18" I use 6" of stroke reducing collars when splitting 16". Most splits, depending on species of course, pop in the first 8" of stroke, most often sooner. Stringy stuff is full stroke, still only 18". The wedge may be the deciding factor. My set up has an active push plate and stationary 4" long narrow wedge before flaring out quickly. More speed would require more hp (wasted fuel) or a kinetic splitter. It really does everything I've asked it to do. If your doing more then a few mega log lift rounds then maybe two stage.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Aug 3, 2012)

It is true the drop down gpm on a dule stage pump is 1/4 of the rated gpm. Example: I have a 16 gpm dual stage pump on my splitter with the pressure relief set at 2500 psi & a 4" x 24" cylinder. When the pump drops down it only puts out 4 gpm. However I have found with a sharp single edged wedge it only drops downs down around 10% of the time. (Elm, some hedge/osage orange are the generally when it happens or if I am splitting 18" diameter or larger rounds) 
I started splitting using my tractor (Oliver 1655) which has a 16 gpm single stage pump operating the cylinder. I liked the speed & my family did not want me to go faster so when I turned it into a stand alone splitter, I stuck to the 16 gpm range. After reading many threads talking about single stage, single stage with regenerative circuits, & dual stage pumps I chose to go dual stage. Overall I have not felt I have lost much in output going from single stage to dual stage (both 16 gpm) but have really saved on fuel. We can generally with 2 people, split 3 cords in around 4 hours. (Note I like to split anything 3" or bigger to speed up curing time.)

Happy Splitting! John


----------

